# Altspot 1000



## jwl868 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have at Altman ALTSPOT 1000 follow spot (which appears to be identical to a 1000Q) that is about 20 to 25 years old, and it gets used occasionally (like maybe once a year). It still works despite the neglect/ lack of use. A couple basic questions:

1. The plug on the power cord was replaced before my time, but the job can charitably be described as half-assed. I need to purchase a new plug and replace it. Any recommendations on the type of plug? And does it matter which wire goes to which plug prong? (I mean other than the ground…) [The spotlight has a fan.] (Though I suppose I can just pay attention and make a note when I disassemble it.)

2. For some unknown reason, the color changers have been taped together on the inside of the spot light, so they are no longer functional. Any idea why this would have been done (like storage or transport)? 

3. Any specific preventative maintenance for this spot light? [I searched CB and found a good general answer by Mayhem and ship already for a similar post.]

[I downloaded what I could from the Altman website about the 1000Q including an obsolete brochure about the Altspot 2100 (circa 1957), which strongly resembles the spotlight I have, though the 2100 has a few more features.]

Thanks

Joe


----------



## avkid (Jun 21, 2007)

jwl868 said:


> 1. The plug on the power cord was replaced before my time, but the job can charitably be described as half-assed. I need to purchase a new plug and replace it. Any recommendations on the type of plug? And does it matter which wire goes to which plug prong? (I mean other than the ground…) [The spotlight has a fan.] (Though I suppose I can just pay attention and make a note when I disassemble it.)


You could use almost any 3 prong 15 amp plug, depending on what kind of receptacles you have available. 
Edison, Twist-Lok etc..
Take a picture, and put everything back exactly where it was.


----------



## JD (Jun 21, 2007)

Q1000's will probably outlive us all! My guess is it uses a FEL lamp? (bipin, mounted Horz from the back) If so, the draw is about 10 amps when you throw in the blower. Almost any plug will do. White should go to the silver blade or (wider of the two nowadays) and black to the smaller brass colored blade. It will work both ways, but in theory the white is neutral and should be used as such. As for general maintenance, The iris is probably working fine. If it needs lube, use graphite powder. Most common problems on those were people stripping out the handle on the iris by twisting it too hard. Other than keeping it clean and making sure you airflow is good, its a real workhorse. I have no idea about the color boom. The 1000's used a friction boom as compared to a self canceling unit. You have to play with the tension on those a bit until you get the feel you want. (There's a spring and nut at the one end.) Good luck!


----------



## ship (Jun 22, 2007)

As with the above, do a total service call to the fixture. Check the wiring (have someone help supervise that has experience with wiring) check all parts of it for rust and damage. Stuff like broken castings or stripped set screws.

A note, before you move or remove anything on them focus rods - if it has them, take a metal scribe and mark the origional location that item was at and take notes of what you remove and where it goes.

Why taped together, who knows unless to prevent moving perhaps if broken. Been a few years since I ripped apart a Q1000, they are fun fixtures to get bench focused. Potentially possible to upgrade them to a 1.2Kw fixture - there is a lamp available that should work with more output. By the descripton however, I have no basis of knowledge about it. Take photos, I have some fairly old Altman dealer catalogs and perhaps it's listed with the various specs to work from.

On the what wire goes to where, if working on gear, you are now responsible to know what you are doing especially electrically with it. Responsibility is a huge thing beyond black to gold and white to silver screw terminals. You need to know electricity and optics and wiring standards. Time to start learning wiring. Start with two books, first on stage lighting - a book that goes into details about lighting fixtures more so than lighting design, and a book on basic electrical wiring. Read both cover to cover with perhaps only speed reading thru sections like motors or other similar things not needed at this moment but sufficient in need that you got an idea in quickly reading about while not completly studying.

Two types of book to read before you start tinkering with the gear. It's very necessary as with supervision. White lithium grease also for the slide rails and moving parts if not TriFlo will after that become a good friend.


----------



## JLSloneker (Sep 22, 2012)

My group owns a Alt 1000 watt Follow Spot using the Fel Lamp, and it needs a new lamp socket. Does anyone know what I can purchase such a socket? Thanks.


----------



## Les (Sep 22, 2012)

The G9.5 socket used in the Altspot 1000 & 1000Q is very common among lighting fixtures and is available at any theatrical lighting vendor. 

Barbizon and Production Advantage are my favorites (Production Advantage is great for online shopping). I've never shopped Barbizon online, but I've been to their brick-n-mortar stores and they are great people.

Here are a few examples from Production Advantage:

I personally have had better luck with this socket than I have with this socket (I've found that the porcelain tends to crack). YMMV, and either socket will likely last a good long time. The socket is super easy to install. It just bolts up where the previous one was and all the wiring is done in the junction box containing the power switch. You may need some wire nuts to make the connections (try not to reuse the old ones) though I actually prefer crimp joiners.

Also, pay attention to our banner ads. They are paying advertisers supporting ControlBooth and also provide great service.


----------



## JLSloneker (Sep 24, 2012)

Les said:


> The G9.5 socket used in the Altspot 1000 & 1000Q is very common among lighting fixtures and is available at any theatrical lighting vendor.
> 
> Barbizon and Production Advantage are my favorites (Production Advantage is great for online shopping). I've never shopped Barbizon online, but I've been to their brick-n-mortar stores and they are great people.
> 
> ...



Les -- Many thanks for the help. I have ordered the socket per your recommendation from Production Advantage and it should be here in a few days. This is a big help to keep our Alt Spot working properly.


----------



## Mike9 (Sep 26, 2012)

I just did a refurb on our 1000Q and found the entire length of SJ cable was rotten on the inside. The casing looked fine, but even two feet back the wire insulation was cracked. My advice is check your cable if the unit is 10 or more years old. The socket wires are probably crimps so you'll need wire nuts. My crimps were in the housing there was not enough room in the switch box. I put a new blower on mine as well - niece and quiet now.


----------



## Tigerlily (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm working on the same spot and we need the color changer or boomerang on the side. I have searched everywhere online and cannot find it. Do any of you have suggestions as to where I might be able to purchase that part?
Oh, and Mike9, I found exactly the same thing with ours. The cable was completely dry rotted so it is being replaced as well.


----------

